

Ask HN: What software/hardware do you use to display metrics around the office? - mik3y

I&#x27;ve visited many shops that show critical metrics and other dashboardy stuff on a TV.  I need to build one and I can think of many different ways, both for the hardware and the actual &quot;thing&quot; it&#x27;s rendering. I&#x27;m sure someone has done a sexier job than me..<p>What did you end up building? Bonus points for something shared on GitHub.
======
davelnewton
I'd probably just search around for information dashboards; there are a ton of
solutions, including canned ones. There are some commercial ones if you like
spending money.

Lately I'm mostly using D3, but that's a steep curve if you just want a
bargraph or something.

